# Latest fattie



## bigwayne (Jun 3, 2009)

Had to cook for a big event this past weekend so prepped a bit by making up a couple fatties, one of which survived to the event the next day.

Got some local bulk sausage at the same place I got the sausages for the BBQ.  This made a definite difference in the taste.  Few notches up from your regular grocery store chubs.








Ingredients for the stuffing...








Ready to roll...








Wrapped up in plastic wrap to pull them together....







Smoked up and ready to eat...








This is the new rig we got for the fishing club I was using on Saturday.
Was just grilling, though I threw some hickory chunks in the coals and put some smoke on the chicken and tri-tips for about half an hour just before this pic was taken.  Had no leftover meat at the end of the day.













Will be doing some whole hogs in this thing later this summer.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 3, 2009)

Great looking fatties and rig !!


----------



## bassman (Jun 3, 2009)

Great looking smoke!  That looks like a fine smoker you have there too.


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 3, 2009)

The fatties look great.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks like you did well.  Smoker is sweet.  Some fishing club you have.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 3, 2009)

Those were good lookin' fatties!  Where did you get that rig?


----------



## grothe (Jun 3, 2009)

Real nice job on the fatties!
Sweet rig there


----------



## meatball (Jun 3, 2009)

awesome rig - what do you have wrapped in the foil in the top left? Bread? Good eats!


----------



## ellymae (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice looking rig and grub!


----------



## fire it up (Jun 4, 2009)

Look like some great fatties Wayne, would have loved to see one cut, then I could drool even more.
Love that smoker and I can't wait to see when you do the whole hogs!

Points for a great Qview.


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice fatties and nice grill.  Congratulations.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 4, 2009)

The choice of the sausage was a good pick! Looks like it had a bit of a kick to it! Nice looking fatties!!


----------



## bigwayne (Jun 4, 2009)

Got it from this guy in TX:
http://www.diamondplatepits.com/photos.html

Our event coordinator actually drove down there from near San Francisco to go get it.  If you find his website, our rig is pretty close to the one he made for Dewalt with their logo on it.

Stuff in the foil wrap is corn on the cob.  Never did eat one myself but people were chowing on em.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice looking rig, and the Q looks great!


----------



## rivet (Jun 4, 2009)

That sausage looked fantastic! I bet the fatties were just as good. Thanks fro sharing, and by the way, real nice rig there.


----------



## jjrokkett (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice feast - everything looks great!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 6, 2009)

Now thats a nice rig with side of fatties. Yes you have gone to heaven.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice job on the fatties.  Sweet looking pit...


----------

